# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  نظرتون درباره ی انتخاب رشته ام چیه؟

## Y.3.R

سلام دوستان خسته نباشین.من میخوام برم رشته ی ریاضیات و کاربردها و تو انتخاب رشته ام میخوام دانشگاه های زیر روبه ترتیب
بزنم،آیا شما هم همین ترتیب رو میپسندین؟اگه نمیپسندین لطفا ترتیب مورد نظر خودتون رو بگین(اگه دوس داشتین میتونین دانشگاه های دیگه ای رو هم تو نظر خودتون وارد کنین)

1)دانشگاه صنعتی شریف
2)دانشگاه امیر کبیر
3)دانشگاه تهران
4)دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد
5)دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران(تهران)
6)دانشگاه شیراز
7)دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان
8)دانشگاه تبریز
9)دانشگاه اصفهان
10)دانشگاه صنعتی نوشیروانی بابل
11)دانشگاه گیلان(رشت)

----------


## Shah1n

*ببین علم و صنعتو بزار قبل مشهد
صنعتی اصفهانم قبل شیراز
ببین فقط خوب بودن دانشگاه مطرح نیست مکانشم مهمه مثلا تهران بهتر از مشهده مگر اینکه خودت مشهدی باشی
صنعتی اصفهانم دانشگاه مطرحیه ولی واقعا سختگیره با اینکه محلش خوب نیست و از اصفهان دوره اما به نظرم سطحش از شیراز بالاتره
خواجه نصیر هم بزن
شهید بهشتی هم بزن
البته نمیدونم امسال ارائه دادن یا نه
*

----------


## Y.3.R

> *ببین علم و صنعتو بزار قبل مشهد
> صنعتی اصفهانم قبل شیراز
> ببین فقط خوب بودن دانشگاه مطرح نیست مکانشم مهمه مثلا تهران بهتر از مشهده مگر اینکه خودت مشهدی باشی
> صنعتی اصفهانم دانشگاه مطرحیه ولی واقعا سختگیره با اینکه محلش خوب نیست و از اصفهان دوره اما به نظرم سطحش از شیراز بالاتره*


ممنون از اینکه برام وقت گذاشتین،حتما نظرتون رو مورد بررسی قرار میدم اما یه سوال:اگه دانشگاه های بالا که خودم گفتم رو به ترتیب بزنم احتمال قبولی تو کدوم دانشگاه برام بیشتره؟آیا امیدی به دانشگاه های تهران و مشهد هست؟

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Y.3.R


ممنون از اینکه برام وقت گذاشتین،حتما نظرتون رو مورد بررسی قرار میدم اما یه سوال:اگه دانشگاه های بالا که خودم گفتم رو به ترتیب بزنم احتمال قبولی تو کدوم دانشگاه برام بیشتره؟آیا امیدی به دانشگاه های تهران و مشهد هست؟


ظرفیتا رو نگاه نکردم اما چون رشته خیلی پرمتقاظی نیست احتمالا تهران یا مشهدو میاری من 4000 منطقه 2 دیدم سالای قبل تهرانو آورده(نمیدونم کدوم دانشگاش)
امیدوار باش ایشالا میاری*

----------


## Y.3.R

> *
> 
> ظرفیتا رو نگاه نکردم اما چون رشته خیلی پرمتقاظی نیست احتمالا تهران یا مشهدو میاری من 4000 منطقه 2 دیدم سالای قبل تهرانو آورده(نمیدونم کدوم دانشگاش)
> امیدوار باش ایشالا میاری*


ممنون.همچنین تو پست قبلی هم گفته بودین که خواجه نصیر و شهید بهشتی رو هم بزنم اما اون دوتا تو خوابگاه دادن یکم شرایط دارن و چون من اهل گلستانم نمیتونم زیاد ریسک کنم

----------


## Shah1n

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Y.3.R


ممنون.همچنین تو پست قبلی هم گفته بودین که خواجه نصیر و شهید بهشتی رو هم بزنم اما اون دوتا تو خوابگاه دادن یکم شرایط دارن و چون من اهل گلستانم نمیتونم زیاد ریسک کنم


بزن
اونا فقط حرفه
برات جور میکنن نهایتا جور نشه هم فقط تو نیستی همکلاسیاتم اونطورین باهم خونه میگیرین همون هزینه خوابگاه در میاد باهم باشین*

----------


## Y.3.R

> *
> 
> بزن
> اونا فقط حرفه
> برات جور میکنن نهایتا جور نشه هم فقط تو نیستی همکلاسیاتم اونطورین باهم خونه میگیرین همون هزینه خوابگاه در میاد باهم باشین*


واقعا دمت گرم بخاطر وقتی که برام گذاشتی.حتما رو حرفات فک میکنم.دوستان دیگه هم لطفا نظراتشون رو بیزحمت بگن

----------


## k92nm

> ممنون.همچنین تو پست قبلی هم گفته بودین که خواجه نصیر و شهید بهشتی رو هم بزنم اما اون دوتا تو خوابگاه دادن یکم شرایط دارن و چون من اهل گلستانم نمیتونم زیاد ریسک کنم


* شنیدم ظاهرا زیاد اهمیتی نداره نوشته ها خصوصا اگه روزانه باشی تو رو مود کاش یکی از اینا رو (احتمال قوی باید بیاری البته دقیق نمی دونم! برو کانون و گزینه 2 رتبه های سالای پیشو چک کن (نکردی هم نکردی اهمیتش برای فهمیدن احتماله فقط همه تهرانا و معتبرترا رو بالا بزن)) بیارم باش فقط غم خوابگاه باشه برای بعد قبولی*

----------


## BATMAN

شنیدم ریاضیات فردوسی مشهد فوق العاده قویه،با آشنایی مختصری که با استاد میرزاوزیری دارم حدسم اینه که واقعا قویه،من اگه جای شما بودم تهران رو بالاتر از امیرکبیر میزاشتم.
رشته ریاضیات و کاربردها خیلی رشته جذابیه،پیشاپیش تبریک میگم .

----------


## asie67

سلاممعذرت می‌خوام اما این رشته تو ایران بازار کار چندانی نداره مگه اینکه بخواین برین خارجکلا علوم‌ پایه تو ایران خیلی مظلوم واقع شده

----------


## asie67

من لیسانس دانشگاه تهران بودم و ارشد فردوسی مشهداز لحاظ مقایسه باید بگم فردوسی مثل شهر ارواح میمونهتهران خیلی پر شور و فعال و زنده است

----------


## Y.3.R

> * شنیدم ظاهرا زیاد اهمیتی نداره نوشته ها خصوصا اگه روزانه باشی تو رو مود کاش یکی از اینا رو (احتمال قوی باید بیاری البته دقیق نمی دونم! برو کانون و گزینه 2 رتبه های سالای پیشو چک کن (نکردی هم نکردی اهمیتش برای فهمیدن احتماله فقط همه تهرانا و معتبرترا رو بالا بزن)) بیارم باش فقط غم خوابگاه باشه برای بعد قبولی*


واقعا دمت گرم.لطفا اگه بازم موردی به ذهنت رسید منو بیخبر نذار چون به شدت به اطاعات شما و بقیه ی دوستان نیاز دارم.اجرتون با خدا

----------


## Y.3.R

> شنیدم ریاضیات فردوسی مشهد فوق العاده قویه،با آشنایی مختصری که با استاد میرزاوزیری دارم حدسم اینه که واقعا قویه،من اگه جای شما بودم تهران رو بالاتر از امیرکبیر میزاشتم.
> رشته ریاضیات و کاربردها خیلی رشته جذابیه،پیشاپیش تبریک میگم .


خیلی خیلی ممنونم.حتما به پیشنهادتون فکر میکنم

----------


## Y.3.R

> من لیسانس دانشگاه تهران بودم و ارشد فردوسی مشهداز لحاظ مقایسه باید بگم فردوسی مثل شهر ارواح میمونهتهران خیلی پر شور و فعال و زنده است


دوست عزیز از شما هم بخاطر وقتی که برام گذاشتین خیلی ممنوم.ببخشید منظورتون از اینکه فردوسی مشهد مثل شهر ارواح میمونه چیه؟همچنین یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم و اونم اینه که آیا دانشگاه تهران به راحتی برای دانشجو های روزانه اش خوابگاه میده؟

----------


## asie67

> دوست عزیز از شما هم بخاطر وقتی که برام گذاشتین خیلی ممنوم.ببخشید منظورتون از اینکه فردوسی مشهد مثل شهر ارواح میمونه چیه؟همچنین یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم و اونم اینه که آیا دانشگاه تهران به راحتی برای دانشجو های روزانه اش خوابگاه میده؟


فعالیت دانشجویی چندانی صورت نمیگیره
کلا دانشجوها دل مرده اند 
هیچ اجتماع دانشجویی دیده نمیشه اما تهران عملا دانشگاه دست دانشجوهاست و هر روز یه برنامه فرهنگی هست
خوابگاه هم تهران زمان ما که میداد الان نمی‌دونم 
باید به شرایط دانشگاه و دفترچه نگاه کنید
متاسفانه تهران همه چیز گرونه اما از اونور امکان پیشرفت علمی و جمع کردن رزومه خوب مخصوصا برای خارج‌ رفتن مهیاست

----------


## Y.3.R

آپ

----------

